Reference Sheet of Excel Shortcuts (PDF/XLSX) - bbimbop
======
oldpolyecon
Wheres the find and replace shortcut?

~~~
thatsneatya
Its on there. Control + H

------
pippolong
This is a good one thanks!

~~~
bbimbop
You're welcome.

